# report from the north 07/22



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Finally something to talk about using fresh bunker 3 small stripers and the first bluefish of the season for me. I know it's not much but I now feel like a fisherman again can't wait to get up tomorrow morning


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great job*

Great job David. I plan to get out tomorrow.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

It's a start!


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

As my ex-wife used to say, "Keep it up!"

Blue Heron


----------

